# Seattle meetup



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone from the seattle area wanna do something fun in the rain?


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

and wind....


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Bump :3


----------

